# SHIBAURA RS-24 / YANMAR RS-24



## vagelis Margaritis (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi to all,

I have recently bought a used SHIBAURA RS-24 tractor (it's exactly the same as the YANMAR RS-24). I'm looking to find its operating manual. If anyone can help me.

Thank you 
Vagelis


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

vagelis Margaritis said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have recently bought a used SHIBAURA RS-24 tractor (it's exactly the same as the YANMAR RS-24). I'm looking to find its operating manual. If anyone can help me.
> 
> ...


Sorry, just seen this now. IF posted in the YANMAR section, you would of gotten an instant answer.  

Compliments of the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group on GroupsIO. If you need further assistance, our listserv community is there to help. You do have a rare machine. Yet a good machine.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

vagelis Margaritis said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have recently bought a used SHIBAURA RS-24 tractor (it's exactly the same as the YANMAR RS-24). I'm looking to find its operating manual. If anyone can help me.
> 
> ...


_*Yanmar RS-24 *_


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

vagelis Margaritis said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have recently bought a used SHIBAURA RS-24 tractor (it's exactly the same as the YANMAR RS-24). I'm looking to find its operating manual. If anyone can help me.
> 
> ...


*1995 24Hp 4WD *

*Yanmar 
3TNE82*


----------



## vagelis Margaritis (Nov 16, 2021)

YANMAR RS-24


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

vagelis Margaritis said:


> YANMAR RS-24


Did you see my post above with the attached manual.


----------

